# Juan Jacob Vilalta por encima de los mil metros



## Nanon

Félicitations ! S'il te plaît, continue ton irrésistible ascension...


----------



## swift

Un corredor de fondo,
un atleta del multipost,
un compañero de risas,
un simpático camarada...

Felicidades Juan por tus primeros 1000 mensajes. 
Se dice fácil, pero han costado. 

Muchas gracias por tu buen humor y por tus valiosas contribuciones. 

Un abrazo,


José ​


----------



## la_machy

*Juan J., estuve pensando cuál podría ser tu color favorito, para enviarte 1000 globos de ese color.*

*Pero como no lo adivino, mejor regreso al usual color negro para desearte no 1000...sino muchasmil eek:) aportaciones más.*


*La-Machy*


----------



## Athos de Tracia

¡Enhorabuena Juan Jacob!

Espero seguir disfrutando de esas pinceladas de buen humor tan tuyas, de tu buen hacer, de tu grata compañía.

Un abrazo.


----------



## romarsan

*feliz postiversario jj 

Un placer leer tus posts. 

¡Ánimo y a por los mil siguientes!

*


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

On dirait que tu n'a pas eu trop d'inspiration pour trouver un pseudo sur WR (contrairement à celui-ci ), mais tu en as eu bien plus ensuite dans tes 1000 contributions ! 
Bravo pour ceux-ci et les (nombreux) suivants !

Bisettes.  (abracitos ?)


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Je suis zému !
¡Estoy conmovido!
I'm touched!

Merci à tous !
¡Gracias a todos!
Thank you all!


----------



## Paquita

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Je suis zému !
> ¡Estoy conmovido!
> I'm touched!



Espera que tod@s vuelvan de vacaciones y te feliciten también...

Bravo !!!

Un abrazo,
Paquita


----------



## Víctor Pérez

¡Enhorabuena *JJV*!

Verás como a partir de ahora caen más rápido.

Me alegro de que estés entre nosotros.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Felicidades Juan Jacob:

Esta época nos tiene un poco descentrados pero, aunque un poco tarde, *deseo felicitarte en este primer gran paso de los 1.000*.

¡Verás qué pronto se sumarán muchos más pero nunca serán como estos primeros!

Un abrazo.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Vuelvo a repetir una vez más de nuevo:

¡Muchas gracias por sus sentidas felicitaciones y por hacerme sentir como en casa!


----------



## Gévy

¡Ajjjjjjjjjjj, maldición, llego para felicitarte cuando ya has franqueado los 1288 posts!

¿Qué pasa, que los mil te dan alas? 

De todo corazón, felicidades por tus participaciones y constante ayuda.

Bisous (bien sûr !)

Gévy


----------

